# wethepeople Daredevil zu verkaufen



## Stimpy (3. April 2005)

*Ich verkaufe mein wethepeople Daredevil 2004!*

Wer interesse daran hat, kann sich hier 
ein genaueres Bild davon machen.

Stimpy


----------



## Flatpro (3. April 2005)

muhaha, goile lenkerstellung... und er preis is auch n bissal hoch.. da würd ich mir lieber nen addict ausm laden holen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Biohazard- (3. April 2005)

naja also beim preis solltets du schon was machen unter anderem aus oben genannten gründen und mach doch ein neues bild mit ner humaneren lenker und sattelstellung weil das sieht irgendwie komisch aus


----------



## Stimpy (3. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Wie ich feststellen muss ist das BMX  Forum hier, enorm intolerant und allem voran wenig konstruktiv.
Als Anfänger im BMX-Bereich fühlt man sich bei vielen wenig willkommen und könnte fast schon denken, wenn ich nicht schon seit 5 Jahren BMX fahre brauch ich auch nicht damit anzufangen. In anderen Foren habe ich bisher deutlich freundlichere Zeitgenossen angetroffen, die gerade den Einsteigern des BMX-Sportes sehr entgegenkommen und echte Hilfe in allen erdenklichen Situationen leisten  
Ein Bsp. hierfür ist ein Auszug den ich aus dem BMX-Forum:

_5 Tips For Beginners
I am writing this 'article' from personal experience, being a noo-B and all....... 
Tip 1: Don't let nobody put you down, whether it's the way you ride, the bike you have or even the clothes you wear while riding, half the time it's caused by jealousy anyway... 
Tip 2: Try making new friends once in a while by talking to other riders at different skateparks, trails or talking to the others in the local places you ride, meeting new people can be an awesome thing. 
Tip 3: Do what YOU want, e.g. if you like a certain bike part or a different riding style than your friends, do what YOU want to do, get the part, ride the way YOU want to..... 
Tip 4: Try your best to do a trick or jump (that is if you want to learn new stuff) , the reward is fantastic and even if you bail out or 'stack' you know what to expect and you know it's not the scariest thing in the world..... 
Tip 5: Just enjoy yourself, if BMX doesn't seem fun to you, stop. BMX is all about fun and once you get into it a little bit you realise that._ 

Davon könnten sich viele hier einige Dinge zu Herzen nehmen. Falls jemand eine Übersetzung davon haben möchte, mache ich mir gern die Mühe  einfach ne pm mit ner Anfrage dafür 


Zu meinem Angebot, kann ich nur sagen, dass mein Preis inkl. Versand ist ( wie es auch in der Angebotsbeschreibung steht) und für ein gutes Einsteigerbike sicherlich ein *faires* Angebot. Die verschd. Meinungen, wie Position von Sattel oder Lenker ist, hat mit dem Verkauf an sich nun rein gar nichts zu tun. Und wer glaubt sich über Anfänger lustig machen zu müssen, ist in meinen Augen nicht beneidenswert.

Sollte sich jemand finden, der mir echte Argumente liefern kann wieso mein Bike zu teuer ist, höre ich sie mir bestimmt an. Ein gutes Bsp. wäre ein vergleichbares Produkt zu einem niedrigeren Preis.

Allen offenen und toleranten Mitmenschen einen freundlichen Gruß,

Stimpy


----------



## Wolf 359 (3. April 2005)

Stimpy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Wie ich feststellen muss ist das BMX â Forum hier, enorm intolerant und allem voran wenig konstruktiv. [...]


Beziehst du dich damit jetzt auf diesen Thread oder generell auf das Forum?
Ehrlichgesagt kann ich nicht ganz verstehen, weshalb du dich jetzt Ã¼ber Intoleranz gegenÃ¼ber AnfÃ¤ngern aufregst. Kann es sein dass du deshalb damit aufgehÃ¶rt hast? - WÃ¤re schade, weil es sicher nicht Ã¼berall so ist.

Zum Bike kann ich sagen, dass es wirklich noch ganz schÃ¶n aussieht, und ich den Preis ganz ok finde. Nur bei der Lenker und Sattelstellung muss ich den anderen zustimmen. Mit einer schÃ¶neren Einstellung erhÃ¶hen sich IMO nÃ¤mlich auch die Verkaufs-Chancen.


----------



## Stimpy (3. April 2005)

@wolf:

Ich beziehe meine Aussagen auf all die, auf die diese Eigenschaften zutreffen.
Ich werde  mit dem BMX nicht aufhören, sondern verkaufe mein Bike, um mir von Grund auf ein eigenes zusammenzustellen. Nein ich muss sagen in meiner Umgebung kenn ich eigentlich nur MTB´ler und die sehen des ganz locker *prost*  

Ich hab mir den Lenker so eingestellt, wie ich mich momentan am wohlsten drauf gefühlt habe. Ich denke mit steigenden "skills" beginnt man mehr und mehr sich auf das Bike einzufühlen und variiert dann auch die Einstellungen. zum Sattel kann ich nur soviel sagen, dass ich damit auch mal in die Stadt biken kann und mich auch mal gemütlich draufsetzen kann und cruise. Sollte ich meine Bunnyhops eines Tages so hoch bekommen, dass der Sattel stört, wird er auch passender eingestellt (gleiches Prob wie mit dem Lenker). Und eines versteh ich ja überhaupt nicht. Wenn einer das Bike kaufen wil, dann wird er es ja wohl schaffen, selbst den Sattel und Lenker nach seinen Wünschen einzustellen. Wie damit Verkaufschancen gesteigert werden können bleibt mir als Anfänger wohl ein Mysterium.  

Stimpy


----------



## Flatpro (3. April 2005)

Stimpy schrieb:
			
		

> Und eines versteh ich ja überhaupt nicht. Wenn einer das Bike kaufen wil, dann wird er es ja wohl schaffen, selbst den Sattel und Lenker nach seinen Wünschen einzustellen. Wie damit Verkaufschancen gesteigert werden können bleibt mir als Anfänger wohl ein Mysterium.
> 
> Stimpy



weil es so total kagge ausschaut?
und der preis ist für einen wiederverkauf zu hoch, egal was man damit gemacht hat.... die garantie entfällt nämlich beim verkauf.
da kann man sich besser für 65 euro mehr nen neues addict holen, dass zum einen um weiten besser ist und zum anderen auch noch 2 jahre garantie hat.



zum thema intolleranz kann ich nur sagen, dass es total nevt, wenn jeder zu faul ist mal die sufu zu rate zu ziehen... in jedem dieser threads wird man auf das wtp addict verwiesen und mehr kommt nicht dabei rum. das is eigentlich alles.

in diesem forum ist soweit mir bekannt ist ur eine handvoll intollerant... und diese möchte ich hier nicht nennen  

der ganze fred hier nervt mich schon wieder total und er ist abslut schließenswert PUNKT


----------



## Stimpy (3. April 2005)

@flatpro:

Klar, der Thread soll geschlossen werde  Geht ja auch nicht um dein Zeugs 
Da ich nicht weiß, wie´s mit Deinen Finanzen ausschaut, 65 Euro ( respektive 80 ohne Versand gerechnet)  sind ja nur 130,- /bzw. 180 ,- DM gewesen und die hab ich immer als Kleingeld in der Tasche  Im Ernst, dafür Arbeite ich einen Tag mehr oder anders ausgedrückt, dass sind 20% meines monatlichen Einkommens! 
In Relationen denken scheint immer schwerer zu werden.
Und wenn es um Optik geht, dann bitte um Dinge die nicht veränderbar sind. Also Lackkratzer, kaputte oder abgenutzte Teile, usw. Geschmack ist Geschmack und steht finde ich in diesem Fall ( und damit in diesem Thread) nicht zur Diskussion.

Stimpy


----------



## Flatpro (3. April 2005)

Stimpy schrieb:
			
		

> @flatpro:
> 
> Klar, der Thread soll geschlossen werde  Geht ja auch nicht um dein Zeugs
> Da ich nicht weiß, wie´s mit Deinen Finanzen ausschaut, 65 Euro ( respektive 80 ohne Versand gerechnet)  sind ja nur 130,- /bzw. 180 ,- DM gewesen und die hab ich immer als Kleingeld in der Tasche  Im Ernst, dafür Arbeite ich einen Tag mehr oder anders ausgedrückt, dass sind 20% meines monatlichen Einkommens!
> ...



ab 100 euro hat man bei onlineshops normalerweise auch keinen versand mehr.... bleiben also noch 40 euro mehr über... wobei du ca 150 euro mehr an leistung geboten bekomms....

und wenn man seine sachen gescheit verkaufen will, sollte man sie so präsentieren, dass sie der mehrheit gefallen und nicht DIR


ich frag mich grade wer hier intollerant ist


----------



## Flatpro (3. April 2005)

Stimpy schrieb:
			
		

> @flatpro:
> 
> Im Ernst, dafür Arbeite ich einen Tag mehr oder anders ausgedrückt, dass sind 20% meines monatlichen Einkommens!
> I



du arbeitest nur 5 tage den monat? respekt


----------



## Stimpy (3. April 2005)

Wie ganz oben steht: _wer interessiert ist..._ 

@flatpro:
Du bist zum Schießen  Wenn ich mich dem Massengeschmack beuge, folgt daraus das ich tolerant bin.  
Nein also wirklich... :kopfschüttel:  

Deiner Logik folgend-> Wenn ich einen 3er BMW verkaufe, bei dem ich den Sitz für mich bequem eingestellt habe , dann soll ich für den Käufer den Sitz schon auf den Bildern so umstellen, dass er ihm oder der Mehrheit gefällt ( in diesem Fall also zurück bis auf die Rückbank)  ach ja und das Lenkrad ja auch...

Ja ich hab leider nicht mehr Zeit zum Arbeiten, da sonst mein Studium leiden würde. Wenn ich mehr arbeiten könnt , würd ichs tun.

Stimpy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (3. April 2005)

Stimpy schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ganz oben steht: _wer interessiert ist..._
> 
> @flatpro:
> Du bist zum Schießen  Wenn ich mich dem Massengeschmack beuge, folgt daraus das ich tolerant bin.
> Nein also wirklich... :kopfschüttel:


das war nicht aufeinander bezogen....




			
				Stimpy schrieb:
			
		

> Deiner Logik folgend-> Wenn ich einen 3er BMW verkaufe, bei dem ich den Sitz für mich bequem eingestellt habe , dann soll ich für den Käufer den Sitz schon auf den Bildern so umstellen, dass er ihm oder der Mehrheit gefällt ( in diesem Fall also zurück bis auf die Rückbank)  ach ja und das Lenkrad ja auch...



schlechter vergleich....

die sitzeinstellung is doch wohl offensichtlich kein optisch wichtiges merkmal...

eine omi würde sich auch nie einen bis zum geht nicht mehr aufgetuneten bm xkaufen.... da hats was mit anders bauen und so zu tun.... ey, das geht hier echt ins bodenlose.... bin dafür wir bleiben beide auf unserer meinung sitzen und posten einfach beide nimmer, kommt ja eh nix bei rum


			
				Stimpy schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ich hab leider nicht mehr Zeit zum Arbeiten, da sonst mein Studium leiden würde. Wenn ich mehr arbeiten könnt , würd ichs tun.
> 
> Stimpy


dein problem.....


----------



## Stimpy (3. April 2005)

@flatpro:
Ich wollt hier keine persönliche Disskusion mit Dir führen! Aber Angriffe oder Beschuldigungen, die aus der Luft gegriffen werden mag ich halt nicht
Ebenso nicht belegbare Meinungen, wie Deine nicht nachzuvollziehende Rechnung  (ich erlaube mir zu sagen), die einfach falsch ist!


*Damit auch eine Bitte an alle: Kommentare nur noch "ontopic"! 
Persönlicher Geschmack steht hier nicht zur Debatte!*

Stimpy


----------

